# *New Tip LED Lights* Offshore and Other Planer Board Night Lights



## Walleyefever2001




----------



## Walleyefever2001




----------



## James F

Got mine at Patcatans,they are bright and extra rubber band makes them water proof, been under water for about 6hrs. now.


----------



## Walleyefever2001

Awesome job man


----------



## James F

Walleyefever2001 said:


> Awesome job man


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nuttycrappie

thanks for all your info on the lights and setting them up.


----------



## Walleyefever2001

nuttycrappie said:


> thanks for all your info on the lights and setting them up.


Absolutely welcome, now if this wind would stay away we could fish


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

used these for the first time.. one set of boards with tattle flags the others without... the tattle flag boards wanted to keep flopping over because of the weight of the tea light.. i had to use an extra zip tie to tie the flag back up to keep the l.e.d. out of the water


----------



## Walleyefever2001

I don't use tattle flags with the light for exactly that reason, I have multiple sets of boards 6 for normal rigging, and 6 for tattle flags


----------



## EStrong

Walleyefever2001 said:


>


DUDE!!! Awesome vid, funny too! That's some good stuff, I'll be experimenting with these. Thanks for the tips, much appreciated!

Be Well, E...


----------



## Walleyefever2001

Thank you E, I tested this method all fall and it worked super well. Merry Christmas my friend


----------



## EStrong

Saw these at BPS. A waterproof, buoyant, battery powered glow stick. For those with smaller boards with no flags, you could use rubber bands like with regular glow sticks, but with the advantage of being able to turn them on and off. Besides battery cost, I'm guessing these would be cost effective over glow sticks in the long run. Several colors too.

http://www.basspro.com/Nite-Ize-LED-Mini-Glowstick/product/2288784/


----------



## Walleyefever2001

Hmm interesting


----------



## EStrong

EStrong said:


> Saw these at BPS. A waterproof, buoyant, battery powered glow stick. For those with smaller boards with no flags, you could use rubber bands like with regular glow sticks, but with the advantage of being able to turn them on and off. Besides battery cost, I'm guessing these would be cost effective over glow sticks in the long run. Several colors too.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Nite-Ize-LED-Mini-Glowstick/product/2288784/


After further review.... You don't want to get these Nite Ize sticks. The o-ring shreds due to the twisting it takes when you twist them on and off. My o-rings shredded in a few trips and water got in. And, battery life is questionable. Had one go pretty much dead after just a few hours. Took them back to BPS.


----------



## Walleyefever2001

Thanks for the heads up on the bass pro shop lights


----------



## Walleyefever2001

I used the lights in the video and they worked great all fall long


----------

